# JDM Tubular fwd non turbo SR20 exhaust manifold



## dans200ser (Jan 1, 2004)

anyone ever heard of one? will it bolt up to the factory collector pipe? i just bought one off ebay for 20 bucks. i drive a 96 200sx ser thanx dan


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Have fun getting a new down-pipe for it. It will not bolt up without re-working the exhaust.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for $20, the quality must be like shit...is it tug welded? dows it clear the fans, alternator, etc? DOES IT match up to your secondary like you said? 

if not, your gonna run into having a custom secondary made, prolly around $200-$250 locally


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

dans200ser said:


> anyone ever heard of one? will it bolt up to the factory collector pipe? i just bought one off ebay for 20 bucks. i drive a 96 200sx ser thanx dan


Its an OEM part so the quality is great and it will bolt up to a SE-R downpipe also. The only thing is the header style manifold is about 3" longer than the US cast manifold so the downpipe will hang too low. The secondarys on the downpipe will need to be cut and rewelded to the flange along with an O2 sensor bung. I'm sure a mufflers shop woud do this for relatively cheap. Its a good budget upgrade i think.


----------



## Jdm95Se-R (Feb 29, 2004)

Yea, it came on my JDM motor... I gave it to a friend.. has to be better than your stock mani. It does need to have a hole drilled for the o2 sensor though. Chad.


----------

